# picoboo controllers?



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I recently learned that prop controllers aren't as expensive as I had earlier thought. I considered buying one, but I don't know which model to get or what's really worth it. What do you recommend ?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

What are you trying to do? In order for us to give you the best advice, we need to know what type of prop you're planning to build, how it will be triggered, etc.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Id start with a Pico Boo Jr. Then you have two channels (outputs) and some flexibility. I like the Maestro's, but I pull 12VDC off the card, and to use a PIR you have to find a ground in there, too. Easier with the Pico Boo.

The Pico has just a bit finer timing, as well. So you can make shorter "on" times. Its really hard to make a machine gun air blaster with the maestro. Just not fast enough.

Ive seen some tutorials on the site on making PIR controlled power strips, which is a controller, of a sort, and probably the cheapest option.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I just want one to experiment with and do different things with every year


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Could I build my own controller type apparatus?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure, depends on what you want to do. If you want a full-blown show controller, I'd recommend doing some research and finding the one that suits your needs. I don't need to have anything that elaborate, I use 2-stage timer controllers for my animated props. These are available as bare boards that you can build out or as kits purchased online. I could never find exactly what I needed at any of the kit outlets, so I designed my own 2-stage board.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Dan The Welder said:


> Could I build my own controller type apparatus?


If you're willing to build your own, you might want to take a look at the boards Tyler is offering - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33790
I've built a bunch and had many more put together in a large make and take and they've all come out great!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw a cheaper, simplistic picoboo controller, I think it was a volt? Has anyone used one?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I have one here. It can not be triggered, it is on a permanent loop. It is basically a programmable PWM, for DC motors, or a dimmer for DC lighting, with only 60 seconds of programming before it loops. I mean, its cool, but not very flexible, as far as AC devices, multiple outputs, triggers, and so on. Unless I was making something very specific, I would go for the Pico One, for the same price. But for the money, and the AC or DC solenoid coil/voltage switching, I would get a PicoBoo JR.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Could someone make a simple solenoid/switch controller?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm. Tsraub makes one that folks here have built, and they seem very happy with it. I cant recall the price, although I will be asking him soon. >.>

I guess it depends on how simple you want it to be. And, your budget. There are so many ways to do things, and it very much depends on your application. Are you looking to bench-build a controller from a kit? Im sure not. lol. I like to just weld, and design mechanical aspects. Its worth the price for me to get something I can plug in and program in minutes. If you have time, and some good fundamentals, maybe its better for you to make something from scratch.

Simplest devices I know for switching AC on or off, or an AC solenoid coil, is either a power strip with your finger on it, or a hardware store PIR done up with a plug. But that's not a controller, the manufacturer sets the time and sensitivity. If you want the prop to trigger for three seconds, then be off for 5 minutes, you need something a bit more advanced. Or a lot of ingenuity.

Sorry I cant be more help.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I may just invest in a starter kit from fright props, I need to sell some things first


----------

